# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Ammonia Remover and medication



## brbarkey (Nov 17, 2004)

I have a Q-tank for some neons and the have serious Ick. To keep the ammonia down I added Aquaclear's ammonia remover. I am also using Coppersafe to get ride of Ick. I havent seen an improvement in Ick in several days...its getting kinda worse. Could the ammonia remover be removing the medication. 

thanks 

Brb


----------



## brbarkey (Nov 17, 2004)

I have a Q-tank for some neons and the have serious Ick. To keep the ammonia down I added Aquaclear's ammonia remover. I am also using Coppersafe to get ride of Ick. I havent seen an improvement in Ick in several days...its getting kinda worse. Could the ammonia remover be removing the medication. 

thanks 

Brb


----------



## Josh Simonson (Feb 4, 2004)

It could if it detoxifies heavy metals (think copper), also the neons may have fungus and not ich. 

Neon's are the skankiest fish IMO, they always bring all sorts of nasties into the tanks. My wife's forbidden me to get neons again, and she's not even the fish freak...


----------

